

Show HN: Millionshort, 3 months later - taxonomyman
http://www.millionshort.com/about.php

======
taxonomyman
Any feedback would be awesome.

~~~
stephengillie
No HTTPS? Would that be difficult to add?

~~~
taxonomyman
We'll be adding https shortly.

------
Snoddas
Search field after a serach doesn't handle international characters.

Try sjösäkerhet for example

------
obilgic
duplicate

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3910304>

~~~
taxonomyman
Not really duplicate - that was the intial post 3 months ago. The site has
gone through a complete overhaul with new features/functions like News Search,
Image Search, Inverse via MillionTall.com etc. etc.

~~~
obilgic
You are right. difference is :

    
    
        UPDATE June 15, 2012: Added search term highlighting (don't know why we didn't add this from day one)
        UPDATE June 29, 2012: Million Short gets a facelift - a new design.
        UPDATE July 3, 2012: News and Image search added - two of the most requested features.
        UPDATE July 3, 2012: Million Short gets mobile and tablet update.
        UPDATE July 4, 2012: We launched Million Tall - the inverse of Million Short.

